# Wi-Fi pretty much $&*% the bed, any help or guidance?



## gti3358 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was using my prime with the keyboard attached yesterday morning while running CM10_9/2 version nightly. Now I know WiFi signal strength has never been real strong for the prime in general, in fact it sucks, but I was happy that I could use it all over my home. That all changed yesterday morning when the signal dropped completely. I thought it was just my router so I reset it and checked my phone and PS3 to see how there signal was. Both seemed fine and normal, but not so on the Tablet. I could not get WiFi to reconnect. I was so confused so I restored a couple older ROMs and even flashed brand new ones to see if it was somehow a kernel issue, not so much. Dumbfounded I went in the room that has the router in it with the tablet, not sure why, but I did. Low and behold I had a signal while standing right next to the router. Once I leave that room I cannot get a signal. So I thought I would bring it to my work today to test signal strength with a router a few cubes down to make sure it wasn't my home network. Well the results were the same thing. I can connect to it, but the signal is horrible! Is there anything else I should try? Is there any way to get this fixed under warranty with an unlocked bootloader as all I was doing was reading something online? Any other suggestions you guys might haver? I truly appreciate the forums for times like these. Thanks in advance!


----------

